# novice a besoin d'aide pour creer une application.



## macbook011 (25 Avril 2011)

Salut tout le monde je cherche qq un qui pourrait m aider a compiler un script ou une application pour mac osx j'ai déjà les lignes de commandes mais je sais pas comment les compiler avec quelle application, enfait ce sont des lignes que je dois rentrer dans le terminal de mac pour qu il install un driver  pour une imprimante.

pouvez vous maider a compiler (ce script ou application?) car je suis totalement incapable de le faire et ca me faciliterais pas mal la vie voici les ligne de commandes:


$ export PATH=$PATH:/opt/local/bin
    $ sudo port selfupdate
    $ sudo port install coreutils
    $ sudo port install wget
    $ sudo port install ghostscript

	NOTE: Use ghostscript 8.63 or before OR 8.64_2 or after if you want
	color (i.e. HP CP1215, Samsung, etc..).  gs 8.64_1 has a bug in it.
	Reference: http://bugs.ghostscript.com/show_bug.cgi?id=690287

    Ref:
	$ sudo port list coreutils wget ghostscript
	coreutils                      @8.10           sysutils/coreutils
	wget                           @1.12           net/wget
	ghostscript                    @9.02           print/ghostscript

4) Browse to:
http://www.linuxprinting.org/download/foomatic/foomatic-filters-4.0.5.tar.gz

    and install the Foomatic-RIP (foomatic-RIP and foomatic-gswrapper):

    $ wget http://www.linuxprinting.org/download/foomatic/foomatic-filters-4.0.5.tar.gz
    $ tar zxvf foomatic-filters-4.0.5.tar.gz
    $ cd foomatic-filters-4.0.5
    $ CPPFLAGS="-I/opt/local/include" LDFLAGS="-L/opt/local/lib" ./configure --prefix=/usr
    $ make
    $ sudo make install

merci de votre aide


----------



## ntx (25 Avril 2011)

Ce sont des commandes à exécuter dans un terminal après avoir installé MacPorts qui fournira la commande "port". Un copier/coller de chaque ligne (sans le $) suffira. Cela récupère une archive avec le code source de ton pilote (wget) et la décompresse (tar). Les deux dernières commandes concernent la compilation du code source récupéré sur le net et pour cela il te faut installer les outils de développement d'Apple, présents sur ton DVD de Mac OSX.


----------



## macbook011 (25 Avril 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Ce sont des commandes à exécuter dans un terminal après avoir installé MacPorts qui fournira la commande "port". Un copier/coller de chaque ligne (sans le $) suffira. Cela récupère une archive avec le code source de ton pilote (wget) et la décompresse (tar). Les deux dernières commandes concernent la compilation du code source récupéré sur le net et pour cela il te faut installer les outils de développement d'Apple, présents sur ton DVD de Mac OSX.



merci pour ta reponse oui en effet les deux premières instructions sont

 1) Browse to:
http://developer.apple.com/tools/download/

   Download and install "Xcode", the C compiler.

2) Browse to:
http://www.macports.org/install.php/

    Download and install the "Mac OS X Package (.pkg) Installer".

peux tu m expliquer ce que ca veut dire
 If bash is not your shell (i.e. using broken tcsh):
	$ chsh -s bash
	$ exit


----------



## ntx (25 Avril 2011)

macbook011 a dit:


> peux tu m expliquer ce que ca veut dire
> If bash is not your shell (i.e. using broken tcsh):
> $ chsh -s bash
> $ exit


Il existe différents shells (bash, csh, tcsh, zsh, ...). Les commandes données sont pour "bash". La première commande change le shell.
Pour connaître le shell par défaut de ton terminal : 
	
	



```
echo $SHELL
```

Quand tu cherches des explications sur une commande shell : dans un terminal 
	
	



```
man <le nom de ta commande>
```
Exemple : 
	
	



```
man chsh
```
Toutes ses informations sont aussi disponibles sur le net "man chsh" dans Google


----------



## macbook011 (25 Avril 2011)

merci pour toutes les info une derniere question quand le terminal me repond : /bin/bash c est bon ca?


----------



## ntx (25 Avril 2011)

macbook011 a dit:


> merci pour toutes les info une derniere question quand le terminal me repond : /bin/bash c est bon ca?


Répond à quoi ?  A priori tu es bien en bash.


----------

